# Gill and Garry Bywater



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

We are about to buy a property in Los Narejos and are having great difficulty in finding flights to Murcia from preferably Birmingham or Liverpool. Can anyone help please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> We are about to buy a property in Los Narejos and are having great difficulty in finding flights to Murcia from preferably Birmingham or Liverpool. Can anyone help please?


:welcome:

looking at Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com which searches lots of airlines, I have a feeling that there aren't any direct flights from either Liverpool or Birmingham to Murcia

you might have to leave from a different airport or come into Alicante maybe?



I'll be happy to be corrected when eveyone else wakes up though


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

IIRC only Ryanair fly brum to Murcia, maybe Iberia too but I don't think thats all year round. Your best bet is brum to Alicante then its about 70 or 80 miles to Los Narejos.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> IIRC only Ryanair fly brum to Murcia, maybe Iberia too but I don't think thats all year round. Your best bet is brum to Alicante then its about 70 or 80 miles to Los Narejos.


playing around on that link I couldn't find anything direct for November - there was I think Liverpool/Dublin/Murcia for something like 800€ one way though!!!

I think Alicante probably is the best bet


edit - just had another play with it - there is NOTHING shown direct from _any_ UK airport to Murcia in November


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Why are you even considering buying a property with such poor links from your area? Spain is a big, wonderful and diverse country so perhaps you should look around a little more perhaps?


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi many thanks for your help. We have friends in Los Narejos and flew out there from Birmingham in September, with Ryanair. We just love the accessibility to the airport.


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

If we come into Alicante is there a bus from there to Los Narejos?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> If we come into Alicante is there a bus from there to Los Narejos?


try this http://www.alsa.es/en/


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Flights into Murcia have been drastically reduced this time of year, just read in the paper Ryanair are doing 2 flights a week from Stanstead and 3 flights from Dublin. Jet 2 has stopped all flights until December 19th.
It's just a seasonal thing. You will need to fly to Alicante. 
Not sure about a bus, can your friends not pick you up? A taxi is minimum 60€ each way.


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Flights into Murcia have been drastically reduced this time of year, just read in the paper Ryanair are doing 2 flights a week from Stanstead and 3 flights from Dublin. Jet 2 has stopped all flights until December 19th.
> It's just a seasonal thing. You will need to fly to Alicante.
> Not sure about a bus, can your friends not pick you up? A taxi is minimum 60€ each way.


Thank you for your quick reply. We have just found a bus on the Internet that goes from Alicante airport to Murcia but not sure how far Los Narejos is from Murcia. Also the cost is very low.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. We have just found a bus on the Internet that goes from Alicante airport to Murcia but not sure how far Los Narejos is from Murcia. Also the cost is very low.


Have you considered hiring a car? Winter rates can be pretty good - I've just hired a car for November for 188 euros.


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

Is this for whole of November


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. We have just found a bus on the Internet that goes from Alicante airport to Murcia but not sure how far Los Narejos is from Murcia. Also the cost is very low.


If that is Murcia main bus station, it is in Murcia city. I live 10 mins from Los Narejos and map quest gives a distance of 47km to my house, so about 60km in total to your house. 
Not sure how a train would work? You will probably need to change and it might get messy.
Drop my an email if you like, I'll see if I can get some-one to help as I am right near where you want to be.
/SNIP/


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> Is this for whole of November


Yes. This is 1st Nov until 1st Dec using bravocarhire.com (acting for Solmar rentacar)

eg (for December)

Bravocarhire.com Instant Quote


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Murcia airport ( San Javier ) has got to be one of the worst airports for access by anything other than car or taxi. When they close it & move to Corvera it won't be any better it'll just be farther away from the coast ! :rofl: 
But shorter journey for me if I ever need to use it.


----------



## Stuart Woodruff (Mar 21, 2012)

Try East Midlands or Leeds/Bradford


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Stuart Woodruff said:


> Try East Midlands or Leeds/Bradford


Stuart, I already quoted info direct from San Javier airport which flights you can get, neither Leeds or East Midlands fly here this time of year.


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments there obviously is a problem with the airport situation. However we haven't yet bought our house, awaiting exchange of contracts here in UK. But the airport was a major factor in our choice of venue for a Spanish property,and what appeared to be a big plus for Los Narejos is now more of a question mark. But we will persevere. We have found that Jet2 fly from Manchester starting February so might use them.


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

That is very reasonable have made a note of their address
Thanks!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> Thank you all for your comments there obviously is a problem with the airport situation. However we haven't yet bought our house, awaiting exchange of contracts here in UK. But the airport was a major factor in our choice of venue for a Spanish property,and what appeared to be a big plus for Los Narejos is now more of a question mark. But we will persevere. We have found that Jet2 fly from Manchester starting February so might use them.


Obviously I don't know all your circumstances, but I'd strongly recommend renting a property out here first - there's plenty of choice - personally I want to see what happens with regards to the euro before I make any decision to buy!


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

stevec2x said:


> Obviously I don't know all your circumstances, but I'd strongly recommend renting a property out here first - there's plenty of choice - personally I want to see what happens with regards to the euro before I make any decision to buy
> 
> 
> 
> You may well be right!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Gill and Garry Bywater said:


> stevec2x said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously I don't know all your circumstances, but I'd strongly recommend renting a property out here first - there's plenty of choice - personally I want to see what happens with regards to the euro before I make any decision to buy
> ...


----------



## Gill and Garry Bywater (Nov 7, 2012)

We are now ready to purchase a property in Los Narejos. Can anyone recommend a reliable Solicitor (English speaking) and which bank should we use? Thanks


----------

